# Working a stage



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

I've started to network with some local chefs here in San Diego and have multiple offers to work a stage once or twice a week. I have one semester of baking under my belt and almost one semester of savory (regular cooking) done. I have basic knife skills. What do professional chefs look at when people are working a stage?


----------



## iplaywithfire (Jul 5, 2010)

They will be judging your current proficiency levels, attitude, and potential.  A stage is all about performance.  It's your time to showcase your strengths, not let your weaknesses cause any real blunders that you can not overcome, and to realize where (if at all) you might fit into the kitchen.


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, I'm just worried I don't have enough skill. The places that have offered to me are high class and I'm just worried of embarassing myself and wasting someones time.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> I'm just worried of embarassing myself and wasting someones time.


As long as you do your best there is never anything to be embarrassed about.

As to wasting someone's time, anyone that would feel that way probably doesn't have the qualities that I look for in a boss.


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

So I've gone from the networking process to the doing process.  I'm working my first stage this Tuesday!


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations. Work hard, stay busy, ask to see if you can help out at other stations when you complete your tasks, never say, "That's not the way I learned it in culinary school."


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

Im in no position to argue, im just going to do what they tell and show me to do. Hopefully it makes me come across as bright and a hard worker.


----------



## alexlewis (Oct 25, 2010)

Make sure to ask lots of questions and learn as much as you can. Show your interest and passion during your stage. You will not be expected to be a "machine" and you will probably be treated as someone who doesn't know anything at all. Chefs want stagières that are obedient, punctual, passionate, hard working and willing to learn. If you are like this you will probably be offered a job after your stage and if not, at least you might have a recommendation.


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

Got a new chef coat yesterday, and this morning I'm making sure my knifes are cleaned and honed. I'll  let you guys know how it goes.


----------

